# Bostitch Brad Nailer combo (recon) $99



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a bad deal + $7.99 shipping.,,.Exclusive Offer - Factory-Reconditioned Bostitch 2" Brad Nailer Compressor Combo Kit


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have one of those brad nailers & it works pretty good.


----------

